# Skykomish Bikes?



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone remember these? They were sold at Costco in the early 1990's. Tange chromo and full shimano LX with rapidfires.

The Skykomish Granite Point was my first mountain bike. I recently put it back into service and REALLY like it. I want to make it a SS commuter/weekend warrior. 

Anyone have any info on these? Who made them? Where did they come from? Are they any good? Anyone got one?


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

My friend had one back in the day when I rode a trek 830.
He threw a scott unishock on it. I can't get over that awful splatter paint job.


----------



## mark kona (Nov 1, 2014)

*Skykomish mtb*



wolfy said:


> Anyone remember these? They were sold at Costco in the early 1990's. Tange chromo and full shimano LX with rapidfires.
> 
> The Skykomish Granite Point was my first mountain bike. I recently put it back into service and REALLY like it. I want to make it a SS commuter/weekend warrior.
> 
> Anyone have any info on these? Who made them? Where did they come from? Are they any good? Anyone got one?


I

I have had a granite point for many years from Costco Kirkland.

I am rebuilding it because I do not want to leave my Kona locked anywhere.....it would be ripped off or the components.


----------



## Robag85 (Mar 25, 2021)

mark kona said:


> *Skykomish mtb*
> 
> I
> 
> ...


I purchased one from Costco back in the day, I still have it in mint condition. I LOVE it. It is very lightweight and well built. I damaged one of the shifters last year and took it in for repair, the shop couldnt match the exact original one, but gave me a decent replacement. I have the wild three tone paint job, bright yellow, purple and orange. can see it coming a mile away. STILL a great bike. I was in the autobody trade years ago and installed fenders and a rear carrier that I painted to match the yellow of the bike. Truly one of a kind.


----------

